# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Envoyer un mail avec MAPI [Sources]

## Bestiol

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Envoyer un mail avec MAPI.

Cette petite application montre comment utiliser la fonction *MAPISendMail* pour envoyer (grce au client mail par dfaut du systme) un mail avec pice(s) jointe(s).

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## naftal2007

bonjour

merci pour l'application elle est vraiment magnifique.

j'ai voulez vous demander comment je peut envoyer directement un e-mail entr dans edit merci

----------


## M. Makhlouf

Bonjour,
Merci pour cette application   mais a marche pas
Il s'est crit 'erreur lors de l(envoie...'
Comment corriger ceci 
A bientt

----------


## Ph. B.

Bonjour,


> Merci pour cette application   mais a marche pas
> Il s'est crit 'erreur lors de l(envoie...'
> Comment corriger ceci


Il serait bien de donner le libell *complet* de l'erreur !L'utilisation de MAPI est conditionne  *sa disponibilit sous votre logiciel de courriels et  un paramtrage correct de ce dernier* 
(pour rappel, c'est votre logiciel de courriel qui offre un service MAPI  une application tierce pour qu'elle l'utilise). 
Quel est il ? est-il paramtr correctement ?

----------


## badido

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette application mais comment je peux envoyer l'Email sans passer par le logiciel  courriel Outlook ou quelconque ?  

Merci d'avance

----------


## tourlourou

> L'utilisation de MAPI est conditionne  *sa disponibilit sous votre logiciel de courriels et  un paramtrage correct de ce dernier* 
> (pour rappel, c'est votre logiciel de courriel qui offre un service MAPI  une application tierce pour qu'elle l'utilise).[/LIST]


Autrement dit, s'il n'y a pas de logiciel de messagerie sur le poste, pas de service MAPI. Dans ce cas, on peut utiliser une suite de composants (librairies indpendantes) dans son application (Indy et ICS pour les plus connues).

----------

